# Birthday



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I will be turning 61 in a few days. I am reflecting on the shoulda coulda direction of my life. Can I still make a difference somewhere? Hooked up on facebook with some folks I had not seen in 35-40 years and learned of those who have passed and those that are ill. I am thankful to be a CHRISTIAN and try hard to walk in that way. I feel sad and I feel joy in the things I am putting in perspective. This is the very first white Christmas I have ever had. I think life to me is always going to be a surprise. Musicians, writers, bikers, outlaws, sinners and saints have been placed in my path to make me who I am. Greatfull to be homesteading, even if it is hard work. Thankfull for the family I have now. How I have learned and am learning. I can not fix all problems. Finding my way in all the uncertainty of what the goverment hands out. Praying and hoping to have instilled good qualites in my children. For some the big 4oh,5oh, 6oh are times to celebrate getting that far. for me I will just sit home and survey the unfinished hoop house and dream of what is to come of it. Plan on my spring planting and wonder. Will this stuff grow this year?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well Happy Birthday BigDave. You're a couple years ahead of me, but I remember my 40th as the bad one.
Now if I can just make it til retirement.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

Happy birthday, Dave. You have a lot of good years ahead of you.

We also had a white Christmas here in rural N. Texas.

Nancy


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Dave, you young whippersnapper, you! Actually, you have a wonderful outlook on life, if you can look back, and be pleased with your journey, what more could one ask?
You got the snow, I'm not far from you, we got a dusting, gone by noon. Freezing rain coming down now-I best do chores before it gets too slick


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Must have put a spell on So. Mo. been snowing hard today (the 28th) for several hours


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

HEHEHE yep I fell for ya getting that freezing rain is what will put the KABASH on everything. Take it easy. Stay warm and dry.


----------

